# new pb dumbell shoulder press



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

managed the 60kg's today, 5 reps . and...i got them up with no assistance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

vid? :whistling:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dan said:


> vid? :whistling:


i thought that was coming lol...i train on my own and generally dont like asking randomers to film me :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Testaholic said:
 

> i thought that was coming lol...i train on my own and generally dont like asking randomers to film me :laugh:


But with it being the internet it was really 40kg dbs for 3 reps? :laugh:

Seriously though, thats good pressing.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Decent pressing mate, impressed that you got them in position on your own:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Thats very good pressing mate - would I fvck lift them up to start point myself though, not at that weight... I know with some folks its like a badge of honour or some crap, but just asking for injury IMO

Keep up the good work tho!!!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dan said:


> But with it being the internet it was really 40kg dbs for 3 reps? :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though, thats good pressing.


hahaha, what have we come to where we dont trust eachother anymore :laugh:,

thanks mate, it did impress the fellow 4 people in the gym, even the bicep boy stopped curling and watched :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Thats very good pressing mate - would I fvck lift them up to start point myself though, not at that weight... I know with some folks its like a badge of honour or some crap, but just asking for injury IMO
> 
> Keep up the good work tho!!!


yeah see thats the downfall of working out alone. and the other guys working out in the gym didnt really fill me with confidence that they wouldnt drop it on my head!! :lol:

it does feel good being able to say i got the up on my own, was like an extreme hammer curl into a shoulder press, have seen a couple press the 60's in the few years ive been there but not seen anyone do it by themselves :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected]:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

jw007 said:


> [email protected]:lol: :lol: :lol:


Lost your super power already?? lol

But yes i agree.. w*anker* :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jw007 said:


> [email protected]:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice pressing i can just through up the 45kg and i wear my straps for extra grip 60kg is some going fair play.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice always good for a pb no matter the weight


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice lifting. cant imagine throwing 60s up for shoulders. flat press with them is hard enough!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i couldnt even dream of getting them up to start i really couldnt.

awesome stuff dude.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Testaholic said:


> managed the 60kg's today, 5 reps . and...i got them up with no assistance.


Thats a really impressive lift there mate! Congrats! Keep it coming!

Andy, BBWarehouse


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

**** thats impressive; there is a 150kg strongman in our gym who only manages 60's.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I have no idea how you got them up mate, great lifting


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great lifting well done mate!!!! I couldnt ever dream of doing that sort of weight, crazy!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

il just stick to shrugging and db pressing the [email protected]


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

good going mate my max is only 30kg for 10 on arnie press's.

bloke that owns the gym where i train can do 80kgs with no assistance so keep at it,one day:lolnly kidding mate one day for me hopefully:thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I have no idea how you got them up mate, great lifting


thanks mate, i rest them on my knees them one at a time knee it towards my shoulder and get in into position, kinda like a hammer curl, takes a lot of effort, could probably do more reps if i had help?



Jsb said:


> good going mate my max is only 30kg for 10 on arnie press's.
> 
> bloke that owns the gym where i train can do 80kgs with no assistance so keep at it,one day:lolnly kidding mate one day for me hopefully:thumb:


maybe one day ill get there, need to find new dumbells tho..



God said:


> Very good lifting. Dumbbells go much higher at your gym?


no thats as high as they go unfortunatley, ill have to move onto barbell if i get more than 8 decent reps one day...


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

heres a guy doing same technique but heavier weight!!...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Beast. What are your other lifts?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice one mate getting them up is the hardest part isnt it haha?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

excellent mate!

I wouldnt even consider doing them unless getting them handed up to me,high risk of inury getting them into position yourself,awesome lifting man:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> excellent mate!
> 
> I wouldnt even consider doing them unless getting them handed up to me,high risk of inury getting them into position yourself,awesome lifting man:thumbup1:


My new gym has these weight holders that swing in towards you which allows you to get any dumb bells into place its pretty cool....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> My new gym has these weight holders that swing in towards you which allows you to get any dumb bells into place its pretty cool....


show off! well my gym has them,they are called bicep boy 1 and bicep boy 2,they are efficient and are also excellent bottle holders too:thumbup1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> show off! well my gym has them,they are called bicep boy 1 and bicep boy 2,they are efficient and are also excellent bottle holders too:thumbup1: :lol: :lol:


:laugh:

I had my wife fetch me the 170lb dumbbell the other day and she ended up hurting her wrist which slowed down the whole work out:cursing:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ive done 55k dumbbells for 8 good reps

id like to see you throw 60,s up though cause thats a work out in its self i always chuck 1 up then my tp passes other into hand


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Beast. What are your other lifts?


thanks mate. not that great in comparison to my shoulders, my shoulders are my strong point, for the first year of training i could shoulder press more than i could bench!!!

i chest press the 60's, theyre the biggest they have, barbell bench i struggle with, only a not impressive 140kg for reps.. :confused1:

squats, 220kg atg....other lifts i dont really take too much notice of.



Lois_Lane said:


> Nice one mate getting them up is the hardest part isnt it haha?


thanks mate  , yeah by far the hardest part.



weeman said:


> excellent mate!
> 
> I wouldnt even consider doing them unless getting them handed up to me,high risk of inury getting them into position yourself,awesome lifting man:thumbup1:


cheers mate, yeah there is a risk, but touch wood ive been fine so far.


----------

